# Best stock exchanges to trade Index Options from Australia?



## Deepti.Sinha (27 July 2019)

Which are the Best stock exchanges to trade Index Options from Australia? Which Indexes offer high liquidity and are better suited from Tax treatment perspective?

Has anyone traded in options in Hangseng and Singapore stock markets? How are these markets in terms of liquidity and tax implications?


----------

